# What breed is he?



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

My friend was recently given 2 rabbits, but we can't decide what breed they are any idea? They both look similar.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

how much does he weigh? most pet rabbits are cross breeds


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

he looks like he could be a cross lop maybe cross german only maybe


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

looks more like a nethie x to me from head and body shape, he also has dwarfed ears


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

them ears dont look like my dwalfs ears


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

dwarfed ears mean they are effected by the dwarfing gene, what breeds are in the rabbit efect the shape and carrage of them

you can see it better in lops
a rabbit efected by the dwarfing gene









one not effected by the dwarfing gene









i would say he is certainly a nethie x of sorts


----------

